# Cortland, NY Hans #040, LH B/T



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yowza!! What a handsome boy!!



















The shelter is open Tues through Friday, 1pm to 6pm, and Sat 12-4pm. Closed Sunday and Monday. Stop by or call: 607-753-9386. 

Hans is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 

My Contact InfoCortland County SPCA 
Cortland, NY 
(607) 753-9386


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

what a hunk!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Hans is so very handsome!!!
I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

holy macaroni!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ebrannanholy macaroni!


You can say that again!!


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, I bet he'll get snatched up quick! If I didn't know better, I'd think he was a Shiloh. Looks exactly like a few I know. Wish I had room for a 3rd right now, but we're done with the fosters for now (getting ready to move for a residency).


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

My first thought was my last dog and then my 2nd was Shikoh. Either way great looking dog.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I think I will need to call on him Tuesday!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

He is gorgeous and deserves a warm home. Giving him a Bump!!


----------



## kmaher (Jan 16, 2010)

? what has happened to hans?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

no longer listed....hope he found a good home


----------



## kmaher (Jan 16, 2010)

again maark what about hans?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Jax...can you get the scoop?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry, I haven't been on here a lot lately. I can call and find out.


----------

